# STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers / monitors are you guys using?



## requiem_aeternam7 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi can you guys chime in with what monitors ya'll are using?

And can I get some opinions on the following 2 questions:

1. are KRK RP8 Rokit 8's the same as KRK G2 Rokit 8 

2. Are KRK 6's decent for orchestral composing/mockups or is it better to get 8's? Is there a large difference...I'm in a relatively small room/studio..would 6's perhaps be better for me or should I go with 8's?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*

I use and love my Adam P11As. You might like the A5 or A7s.


----------



## bigdog (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*

Genelecs are killer


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*

You cant go wrong with Dynaudio BM 6A's.


I have used them at home and also at various studios. 



Tanuj.


----------



## hbuus (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*



requiem_aeternam7 @ Sat Mar 13 said:


> Hi can you guys chime in with what monitors ya'll are using?
> 
> And can I get some opinions on the following 2 questions:
> 
> ...



Before I actually also had a pair of ADAM P11A, but I replaced them with a set of Dynaudio BM5A, which I am very happy with. The reason was that the ADAM's IMO are a musicians tool first and foremost, whereas the Dynaudio's can also act as "normal loudspeakers" - meaning, on the ADAM's I simply could not lean back and enjoy listening to music. It sounded horrible to my ears! The Dynaudio's are much better. Still not as good for pure enjoyment through listening as a good set of Hi-Fi loudspeakers, though, i.e. from B&W. 

Aaanyway... 

1. No, I do not believe the KRK RP8 Rokit 8's are the same as KRK G2 Rokit 8. But I could be mistaken. However I believe the G2 is a new product line from KRK, whereas the KRK RP8 Rokit 8 belongs to the previous product line. Could someone confirm this?

2. From what I have read on the net, it is actually preferable to have less bass if your room is untreated, because in this way there is of course less bass that can screw up the sound via bouncing off the various surfaces in the room. But hell, what do I know!  From my own experience, however, I know that if you sit in a small room, a "smallish" set of monitors will actually fit superbly, while if you try and move these same smallish monitors into your living room for instance, they will fail miserably, simply because they are too small to play in such a bigger room. But in the small room, they were perfect.

Hope this helps!

Best,
Henrik


----------



## rayinstirling (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*



hbuus @ Sat Mar 13 said:


> Before I actually also had a pair of ADAM P11A, but I replaced them with a set of Dynaudio BM5A, which I am very happy with. The reason was that the ADAM's IMO are a musicians tool first and foremost, whereas the Dynaudio's can also act as "normal loudspeakers" - meaning, on the ADAM's I simply could not lean back and enjoy listening to music. It sounded horrible to my ears! The Dynaudio's are much better. Still not as good for pure enjoyment through listening as a good set of Hi-Fi loudspeakers, though, i.e. from B&W.
> 
> Aaanyway...
> 
> ...



You are kidding aren't you Henrik?


----------



## hbuus (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*

No, I'm not kidding at all, Ray. Why?


----------



## ChrisAxia (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*

I also have Adam P11A and my mixes have never translated better. Yes, they don't sound as 'nice' as Dynaudio BUT you can hear so much more detail. I remember playing one of my mixes at a friend's studio with large Dynaudios and he was amazed at the vocal sound. It did indeed sound great but only because the Dynaudios were too flattering IMHO. Not what you want in a studio monitor!

The ribbon tweeters of the P11A reveal so much more detail than even more expensive Genelecs. 

Chris


----------



## rayinstirling (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*



hbuus @ Sat Mar 13 said:


> No, I'm not kidding at all, Ray. Why?



Chris, has answered about the Adam's and Dynaudios.
I have neither as I use a bluesky media desk system but, I've read so many threads in various forums explaining why studio monitors are what they are and, ported hi-fi speakers are made to be flattering. I don't understand why you've missed the point.

That's all!


----------



## The_Controllers (Mar 13, 2010)

I absolutely love the ProAc 100's, extremely revealing and it sounds like a Hi-fi speaker! Bluesky's are also an excellent choice. 

Dynaudio's sound 'trapped' to my ears, not sure how to explain that in technical terms.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 13, 2010)

My guess is that "acoustic compression" is the technical term - or really explanation - for that, The_C. And I agree with you.

All the Dynaudios I've heard are excellent speakers, and I'm not prepared to say that my Blue Sky System One is "better," just different. But I do know what you're talking about - and it's not just the Dynaudios but a lot of small speakers that have that sound. You never really forget that the sound is coming from a speaker, and really a small box; the sound is almost too tightly controlled.

Speakers like this tend to sound rather bright. The smaller Genelecs and the Mackies (which are designed after Genelecs) are among the models in the same category - even though they sound different from the Dynaudios.


----------



## hbuus (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*



rayinstirling @ Sat Mar 13 said:


> hbuus @ Sat Mar 13 said:
> 
> 
> > No, I'm not kidding at all, Ray. Why?
> ...



Re-reading my first post, I fail to see how you can draw the conclusion that I have "missed the point", as you write. Furthermore, IMO it's not a good idea to base ones judgement on a subject, be it ADAM monitors vs. Dynaudio's or whatever, on a bunch of threads in various Internet forums.

Some people like ADAM monitors; that's fine.
I just like Dynaudio's better, and so do a lot of people.
Apparently not everybody believe mixes made on Dynaudio's translate poorly.

Each to his own.


----------



## synthetic (Mar 13, 2010)

Search the forum, this topic comes up every month. Spend as much as you can and budget for acoustic room treatment.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*

I'm using AE22s (Acoustic Energy). Was a toss up between those and the PMC TB2a's.


----------



## synthetic (Mar 13, 2010)

Maybe we need an FAQ or sticky the best monitor thread? This comes up more ofteò¢¨   ÈÝ¢¨   ÈÝ¢¨   ÈÝ¢¨   ÈÝ¢¨   ÈÝ¢¨   ÈÝ¢¨


----------



## P.T. (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*



rayinstirling @ Sat Mar 13 said:


> hbuus @ Sat Mar 13 said:
> 
> 
> > No, I'm not kidding at all, Ray. Why?
> ...



First off, most studio monitors that I have ever heard and seen in the less than $1500 range have ports. Many Hi Fi speakers do not have ports.

This is just a common misconception that hi fi is meant to sound flattering. 
Real hi fi is meant to be accurate. Unfortunately the term hi fi has come to mean the same as stereo or simply playback system.
Many stereos are garbage.
A true hi fi is trying to be completely neutral and just reproduce what is being fed trough it without coloring it or changing it in any way.

And I agree about the Adams a7. To me they sound harsh and overly bright with a serious lack of bass. That lack of bass is probably why they have the midrange clarity that they do, which many people find helpful in mixing.
Specifications aside, I doubt that they are flat.

A monitor should accurately reproduce what goes through it (which is probably impossible with current technology) and have good clarity which enabels you to hear the details in the music.
I would also like to actually like to listen to them so that I am not encouraged to add bass or remove highs because of the way that the speaker sounds rather than because of thye actual mix.


----------



## tripit (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*

I use Genelec 1030's and 1031's currently, but I came from many years on NS10's. The thing is, you can learn to mix well on just about any of the speakers mentioned. It just takes some time to learn the speaker well. But more importantly you really need to have a decent room. A decently tuned room is a must. If your room sucks, no speaker, no matter how good will fix a crappy room sound for you. 

Go for the best you can afford, and do real world shoot outs. Get some demo's or even rent if you can several of the speakers you think you'll like best and do a side by side in your room. Not the speaker room in GC or some room you have no reference to. Do it somewhere against something you already know. And depending on your location, if you live in an area that serves pro audio well, you can usually get your hands on speakers easily to try out.

If I were shopping for monitors now I would be doing shoot outs with ADAM, Focal, H&K and Genelec. 

And Dyna's are a great tool, really flat and unflattering, but something you might want to consider - if you have directors and producers coming in to listen to scores, there is a benefit to having speakers that do sound nicer. You can deliver great mixes that translate well on all of them if you know what you are doing, but an unflattering speaker isn't going to help your score sound better to a director. I think you'll find that many of the score composers lean toward more flattering speakers and for good reason. You the composer are not the only person listening back on them.


----------



## nikolas (Mar 13, 2010)

Roussaeu: How do the AE sound? I have the PMC TB2S+ along with flying mole amps and I do find they sound great, very flat and revealing...

I'm not about to change monitors any time this decade (ok... a bit too much), but still I'd like to get some further ideas along the way.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*

Hi again guys,

I'm sure with enough money, you can buy speakers that will not only sound detailed and revealing, but will also be pleasant to listen to. However, at the level most of us can afford, surely the most important factor for anyone creating music, is a monitor that will allow you to hear everything in as much detail as possible, and that will allow your mixes to translate well to any other sound system?

I have previously owned speakers and monitors that sounded nicer than the Adam P11A (P.T mistakenly mentioned Adam A7 when we were talking about the P11A which has more than adequate bass) but were nowhere near as good for creating accurate mixes. If you want to enjoy listening to your music after you've mixed it, have some flattering speakers also. I have an old cheap Sony hi-fi system in my studio, and things definitely sound 'smoother' on it, but I definitely wouldn't be able to mix properly using the Sony alone.

As music creators, you must remember what your priorities are in a monitor, and a 'pleasant' sound should not be above 'revealing' & 'accuracy' IMHO.

~Chris


----------



## rayinstirling (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*



hbuus @ Sat Mar 13 said:


> Still not as good for pure enjoyment through listening as a good set of Hi-Fi loudspeakers, though, i.e. from B&W.
> 
> Best,
> Henrik



Did you write that? Of course you did, you've signed it.

My interjection was entered here, following that piece of wisdom from you and I find that sentence completely at odds with the need to have a reasonably good studio monitor system.

The debate, given that we all have different amounts of money to spend on monitors, will rage on for ever and there will always be many who's ears will never appreciate the differences, but that is another discussion for another day.

I am no expert on this subject but I will say, from my experience over the last few years, the biggest single difference in my ability to create a reasonable mix is not just hardware or software. It's absolutely down to ear training.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*

One thing to keep in mind is that none of these speakers will magically make your music translate better anywhere else.


Your discipline/technique of mixing your music and the maturity of your ears is something that will lead you to a good mix.


all top engineers love to work on the best of equipment - but even if you gave them native Cubase plug ins - they would still do a great job. 


And one more really really important thing (this is somethingg people totally over look - I was one of them at one point) :

You need to do some sort of acoustic treatment in your room if you have none.


I am not sure if all of you here have access to good studios - which is where the sound of a monitor really comes through. Most definitely not at a friends place without any acoustic treatment.

I have Dynaudio BM6A at home - at the studio - have heard them at another proper studio - Also the BM 15A's and of course - M2's and M3's also.

I can tell you that - there is a huge difference (or was before I did acoustic treatment in my room) between the sound of BM 6A's in a proper studio v/s my room. And for obvious reasons. They would sound like two tottaly different speakers. I am sure, if you did not know that they were the same - one would probably never guess it was coming from the same spakers but in different rooms (treated v/s non-treated).


If you do not understand acoustics well - sound can be very mysterious in nature. For example - before I added any acoustic panels in my room (which I made myself) - There was no bass frequencies at all between approx 70 and 150. But I could here stuff below 55 just fine! If I was doing electronica with a sub bass - I could hear it properly - but a rock bass or even the double bass around 60 would be difficult to hear. It was nothing less than a disaster! there was also a major bump - a resonating sound between 200 and 350....


so, I thought to myself - there is absolutely nothing in my room - so what is absorbing the bass?

As soon as I added the acoustic panels - I got all my bass back - and some more!

In fact, it was a little too much - so then I just placed home made bass traps in the corners - and now the bass is under control.

It also corrected the boom problem and reduced the flutter echoes. i still have sound issues because its not a pro studio - this room at home.

But over time, I have come to relate to my room and do my basic compositions and mix accordingly - until its mixed properly at the studio. 


So, as important as you think are the speakers - your room is equally important. And you cannot possibly judge the speakers until you hear them in a proper studio environment. 


You must definitely keep aside some money to do up your room. Even if its in a small way - the difference is too huge for you not to do it. 


I would not bother too much with buying expensive monitors - unless you have a good room. Instead, buy a decent near field - like Dyna BM 6A or even KRK (I have heard Adams but honestly, have not heard them in a studio environment a lot - so cant really say).

Just my advice.


Thanks.


Tanuj.


----------



## hbuus (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*

You know, Ray:

Your hostile, arrogant and patronizing posts targetted at me ever since your entré in this thread surprises me.
What did I ever do to you?
All I have done here is to express my monitor preference on topic-starter's request.

If you have a problem with me for some reason, I suggest you take it up with me via PM.

Henrik





rayinstirling @ Sat Mar 13 said:


> hbuus @ Sat Mar 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Before I actually also had a pair of ADAM P11A, but I replaced them with a set of Dynaudio BM5A, which I am very happy with. The reason was that the ADAM's IMO are a musicians tool first and foremost, whereas the Dynaudio's can also act as "normal loudspeakers" - meaning, on the ADAM's I simply could not lean back and enjoy listening to music. It sounded horrible to my ears! The Dynaudio's are much better. Still not as good for pure enjoyment through listening as a good set of Hi-Fi loudspeakers, though, i.e. from B&W.
> ...








rayinstirling @ Sat Mar 13 said:


> hbuus @ Sat Mar 13 said:
> 
> 
> > No, I'm not kidding at all, Ray. Why?
> ...








rayinstirling @ Sun Mar 14 said:


> hbuus @ Sat Mar 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Still not as good for pure enjoyment through listening as a good set of Hi-Fi loudspeakers, though, i.e. from B&W.
> ...


----------



## achabloopada8000 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*

I also love my Adam P11A.....
Great detail and balance, wonderful for orchestral material...
One curiosity for other P11A users: what level do you set for input gain and room eq?

Gianluca


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*

guys here's a second question since I noticed most of you guys are naming monitors that are exclusively in the 1000+ range $$$.

Question: What do you recommend as the best for 500 and UNDER range? and for a small room?

Would you recommend KRK VXT 4" for example? anything else


----------



## George Caplan (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*



requiem_aeternam7 @ Mon Mar 15 said:


> guys here's a second question since I noticed most of you guys are naming monitors that are exclusively in the 1000+ range $$$.



i came on and asked the same question a little while gone since and checked out what the experts here said. one suggestion was for adams and i listened to things thru them and they were great but i finished up getting quested vs2108s in the end. now i just need to get a computer for music.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*

I would personally avoid 'small' speakers that are bass light. You will forever be guessing whether you have too much or too little bass. There are some larger active monitors that are very good value like Prodipe Pro Ribbon 8 or the new Behringer TRUTH B3031A, both with ribbon tweeters. Worth having a listen to whatever you can before you buy.

~Chris


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*



ChrisAxia @ Tue Mar 16 said:


> I would personally avoid 'small' speakers that are bass light. You will forever be guessing whether you have too much or too little bass. There are some larger active monitors that are very good value like Prodipe Pro Ribbon 8 or the new Behringer TRUTH B3031A, both with ribbon tweeters. Worth having a listen to whatever you can before you buy.
> 
> ~Chris



thanks...what would you consider small though for instance the 4" obviously are but are the 6" versions of various model lines considered small and lacking in bass? Or is basically anything under the 8" model line considered small?


----------



## ChrisAxia (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*



requiem_aeternam7 @ Tue Mar 16 said:


> ChrisAxia @ Tue Mar 16 said:
> 
> 
> > I would personally avoid 'small' speakers that are bass light. You will forever be guessing whether you have too much or too little bass. There are some larger active monitors that are very good value like Prodipe Pro Ribbon 8 or the new Behringer TRUTH B3031A, both with ribbon tweeters. Worth having a listen to whatever you can before you buy.
> ...



A good 6" might be fine, but I would definitely avoid 4". The Adam P11A is 7" and gives more than adequate bass, though not as 'big' as my previous Mackie 824. However, I could never judge the bass well on the Mackies. Maybe they were wrong for my room. I don't know, but as I have said previously, my mixes have never translated better.

~Chris


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*

I ended up getting Mackie HR824 for 450$ from someone. Mint condition except for a minor cosmetic thing on one of them. These are 1300$+ monitors, I'm quite happy!
Thank you craigslist!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*



> First off, most studio monitors that I have ever heard and seen in the less than $1500 range have ports. Many Hi Fi speakers do not have ports.
> 
> This is just a common misconception that hi fi is meant to sound flattering.
> Real hi fi is meant to be accurate. Unfortunately the term hi fi has come to mean the same as stereo or simply playback system.
> ...




My impression is that most speakers have ports regardless of whether they're for the studio or home, because in spite of the inherent disadvantages to that design you do get more low end out of them. (And no, I'm not saying that there aren't lots of great speakers with ports, just that they present some hurdles for the designer.)

Also, my first jobs after high school were selling stereo equipment, and I can tell you that at least in the mid-'70s, most home hi-fi definitely was designed with more boom-sizzle. The reason is that it sells in an A/B test every time. Every time.

Now, high-end tweak hi-fi was a totally different thing. That stuff was also great 35 years ago, and boom-sizzle doesn't necessarily sound good when you're listening to equipment at that level. You know, you have big speakers with a big powerful amp, really clean phono preamp, tweak turntable and cartridge...it's a totally different thing from what most people listen to.


----------



## Dietz (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: STudio Monitor Suggestions Please. What speakers/monitors are you guys using?*



rayinstirling @ Sat Mar 13 said:


> [...] about the Adam's and Dynaudios.
> I have neither as I use a bluesky media desk system [...]


I know both Dynaudio and Adam speakers in a wide variety of sizes, from different studios, I work on them a lot (and quite a few others, too, like Meyer, PMC, Quested, K&H, you name them), and most of the time they are stunning.

But: At home I use a BlueSky MediaDesk system, too, and I wouldn't change to any of the aforementionend brands, simply because of the benefits of closed boxes in not-so-optimal listening conditions.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 18, 2010)

I've owned a lot of different speakers, but once I got my home studio right acoustically I've been more happy with the transferability results with my current Blue Sky 2.1 set than any other. 

Most of the other sets I've owned were more ear-candy than these but the real world listenability, sustained monitoring at lower levels without the tendency to want to push it and over-power my room and their trait of not flattering any tonal area make these one of my best purchases ever.

They won't 'wow' you like some speakers. They simply give you the best shot at having your mix sound the same in the studio as it will in a large variety of other listening environments. 

If I had a slightly larger control room and once more had the kind of business where customers were sitting over my shoulder I would go for Barefoot MM27's or ADAM S3X-H's. 

.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 18, 2010)

I think the BS 2.1 sounds really good, though! As a matter of fact, that was what sold me on it more than anything else: it sounds "right" while also sounding good. Before this I was using Tannoy System 8 IIs (with a really good Hafler 9505 amp); they let you know what was going on, but I wouldn't say they were pleasant to listen to.

I'm going to repeat another point, though: even in a smallish room, it's good to have some decent big speakers for reference. After hearing Mike Greene's UREI 813s - and much as I hate to admit it, I like the way they sound - I won with a lowball bid on the smaller (12") 809As on ebay. The 813s are the speakers every studio had in the '80s, usually soffit mounted (which is how Mike has them installed; I have the 809s on CRT stands attached to the ceiling, believe it or not).

While they don't give you the imaging and detail you get from NFMs, especially the bass just sounds overwhelmingly right. The Blue Skys have a sub that's really well integrated, and you can hear the lowest frequencies, but I'm convinced that there just is no substitute for big monitors. It's really useful having a second reference, especially one that sounds so different.

UREIs are certainly not the best big monitors you can buy, but there are no speakers in the universe for $600/pr that belong in the same room. (Even if you add the price of the Hafler amp, which is probably about the same on eBay.)


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 18, 2010)

Long time owner of UREI 813's here.

Just didn't want to get a crane to hoist them into place when I moved.


.


----------



## Mahlon (Mar 18, 2010)

Are you guys speaking of the BS Mediadesk 2.1 or the System 1, or the ProDesk? 


Thanks,
Mahlon


----------



## Mahlon (Mar 18, 2010)

Are you guys speaking of the BS Mediadesk 2.1 or the System 1, or the ProDesk? 


Thanks,
Mahlon


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm talking about the System One, Dietz is talking about the Mediadesk...and actually I'm not sure which one Jack has.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 18, 2010)

Jack, the 809s don't take a crane - I was able to lift them higher than my head onto their stands with some help from our housekeeper (she's pretty strong, but she's still a she). The 813s are another story. Those suckers are huge!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 18, 2010)

Mine are the Sat 5's with the 8" subwoof. I think that makes them the Prodesk 2.1.

I was going to post a jpeg of the setup but I couldn't figure out how to add an Img to the message. It must be some kind of secret handshake I don't know about. 

.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Mar 19, 2010)

nikolas @ Sun Mar 14 said:


> Roussaeu: How do the AE sound? I have the PMC TB2S+ along with flying mole amps and I do find they sound great, very flat and revealing...
> 
> I'm not about to change monitors any time this decade (ok... a bit too much), but still I'd like to get some further ideas along the way.



Sorry Nikolas, missed your post...

They're very fast - closed (non-ported) - good bass extension and generally quite a forward sound. Stereo image is excellent. Very transparent sound. 

The reason why I didn't go for the TB2s was that in my old studio I couldn't get them far enough away from the bass traps. 

Cheers

Stephen


----------



## Dietz (Mar 19, 2010)

Personally, I'm talking about a MediaDesk 5.1 system. 

... I have made good experiences with System 1 surround setups, too, but competition is tougher in that case.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 19, 2010)

For me the price was a consideration. $2k for the Sky System One (two 6" sats, 12" sub) is very competitive.

Also, I really like the BMC monitor controller. It's digitally-controlled analog, which I guess means it's using a VCA, but it's really convenient. I'm not using it for surround, so it's slight overkill, but its best feature is that you can toggle between two set levels at the push of a button on its remote. And it starts up muted, which was very great in the days when I had lots of digital devices making pssshht clocking noises before they locked.


----------

